# toro 521



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well i headed out this morning to go buy the toro 521 for $85. it has a broken carb. i knew i was going to buy it when i saw it yesterday on CL so i went on ebay and ordered a new carb for $32 and free shipping. you can start it with starting fluid ( which we did ) to hear it run and it had electric start which is important to me


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its got hard rubber tires but i'm going to wait till summer to do the tire conversion


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> its got hard rubber tires but i'm going to wait till summer to do the tire conversion


I had a 3521 with hard rubber tires and a 6.5HP Greyhound engine swap on it and traction was never and issue. It had no problems plowing snow if I tried to go too fast.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks like a pretty nice machine William. My brother up in St. Paul just picked up an old Toro 3521. He's been using a Toro Powerlite® but thinks he wants something a little more substantial. 
Hope the carb is the total cure. Electric start.....nice to have. How is your back doing anyway? Did you get over your bout with the onion allergy?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

That's it... I am calling the hoarders tv show on you Looks like it in nice shape.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> Looks like a pretty nice machine William. My brother up in St. Paul just picked up an old Toro 3521. He's been using a Toro Powerlite® but thinks he wants something a little more substantial.
> Hope the carb is the total cure. Electric start.....nice to have. How is your back doing anyway? Did you get over your bout with the onion allergy?


the new carb arrived yesterday but it was raining too much to get it installed. haven't had any real problems with my neck , its as close to normal as it can be. the reaction to the onions only lasted about 12 days, thank god


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> That's it... I am calling the hoarders tv show on you Looks like it in nice shape.


 don't do that, give me a chance . i've got two of my single stage blowers up for sale but no snow means no sale


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Toro 521*

Nice find!

People ruin equipment all the time that can cost big money to fix. This is probably one of those deals.

QR


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Quickrick said:


> Nice find!
> 
> People ruin equipment all the time that can cost big money to fix. This is probably one of those deals.
> 
> QR


 i think you are right rick so after i leave henry's i'm going home and move some snowblowers out of the garage and pull the 521 in so i can change the carb and give it a test run, too bad we don't have any snow


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its 21* out with a wind chill of 6*
too cold to put the carb on. if it get up close to 30* in the next few days i'll get the carb installed or just go tuff it out and get the job done if it doesn't warm up
rick the carb was only $22 with free shipping, i got the price wrong in the first post and it ran with a shot of either so there is hope


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its 23* with flurrys and i just got back in. i've been out in the yard putting the new carb on the 521. it took a few pulls but after putting the lever in the run position it started right up. there is about an inch of snow to test it on and it worked!!  the only problem is that the electric starter is hanging up on the flywheel and not starting the engine


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i put a new spark plug in today and went to go blow some snow but now its starving for fuel. i see where the fuel line goes behind the engine cover and i think there is a fuel filter hiding back there so whats the porcedure for getting the cover off so i can change the filter


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think there is a filter william . On my 5hp tec I have to take carb box off (2screws) and 4 bolts hold the engine cover. I think most likely your carb needs cleaning.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> I don't think there is a filter william . On my 5hp tec I have to take carb box off (2screws) and 4 bolts hold the engine cover. I think most likely your carb needs cleaning.


 you are right my friend, there is no filter but my carb is new so some adjusting might be needed


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

clockwise or counter clockwise, which way opens the petcock


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

For got you put a new carb on. Counter clock wise, 1/4 turn at a time. I found one like yours on craigs list for $20. but no engine.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> For got you put a new carb on. Counter clock wise, 1/4 turn at a time. I found one like yours on craigs list for $20. but no engine.


 and harbor frieght $99 engine would make a good littli snowblower


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

ok guys i got it running again. took the carb back off and had to clean it, yea yea i know its new but the gas tank isn't. i had to take the gas tank off and clean the goop out of it


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Good to hear.


----------

